# Speak Now or Forever Hold Your Peace



## for access (Jul 18, 2005)

The comment period for the negotiated rulemaking committee ends Monday. Site says 1/20 but there was an extension

http://www.cbuilding.org/projects/hatteras/Release_20051216.pdf

The Interim Protected Species Management Plan has been posted and is open for comment until 3/01. Site

http://parkplanning.nps.gov./document.cfm?projectId=13331&documentID=13682


----------

